# People who went to the Eventing Showjumping!!.



## rema (11 August 2012)

Can i ask a daft question but were there many empty seats in the Eventing showjumping?.I only ask as we were due to go but due to unforeseen circumstances we couldent go..so we returned our tickets to the Olympic people but have not heard anything back from them..I know they received them as have been removed from our shopping basket.I'm just wondering if there were big gaps in the seating and our tickets were unsold.Thanks.


----------



## philamena (11 August 2012)

Hiya

Barely any gaps from what I could see. I got my tickets very late the night before (ie 11:30pm), as did loads of other people I met there, so with a bit of luck you returning yours meant someone like me could get very overexcited by doing something so fab, spontaneously... (and presumably you'll get your money back?!)


----------



## teapot (11 August 2012)

Very few gaps, maybe the odd one seat from where I was sat (and could see the entire East and West stands)


----------



## rema (12 August 2012)

Thank you both..I'm glad you could get over excited at getting tickets to go Philamena lol..And yes hopefully we can get out ticket money back..


----------



## ltoolan (12 August 2012)

Only empty seats were in the sponsors area and a few in the team seats.  We got our tickets late on the Saturady night before the competition after months of trying so thank you so much to people like you who gave us the chance to go.  A few weeks earlier, I managed to get tickets to the (pure) dressage too.

I have to say the whole experience was amazing so if you have the chance to get to the paras instead I would recommend it.  

I've got 6 para tickets so having a day out with my mates and we are all really excited.

Thanks again!


----------



## Gucc (12 August 2012)

I returned cross country tickets back to locog, you should recieve an email confirmation to say they have been resold.  You should receive this within 48 hrs of them being resold.  I would ring them to confirm if you haven't had an email confirmation.


----------



## VRIN (12 August 2012)

There were def empty seats in my block- I know cos I moved to one and a couple of volunteers sat next to me as they could sit anywhere there was an empty seat


----------

